# PS-dateien Web-optimieren



## bluemoon (29. April 2003)

Hi @ll,

z.zt. arbeite ich an nehm Layoutentwurf für meine HP.

Das Prob PS macht ja klasse effekte und so.
Aber das Web will kleine Bilder.

Exportiere ich das ganze geht einiges der klasse effekte verloren  

Ich möchte aber das die Effekte bzw. die Qualität halbwegs erhalten bleibt !
Zu meinen Fragen: 

Wie optimiert ihr ??
Und wäre eine phpbasierte Page ein Lösungsmöglichkeit ??
Hab da mal sowas rausgehört...
oder gibt es sonst noch Altenativen grosse Grafiken (,wenn man sie schon nicht mehr verkleiner kann/will) zu laden??

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. April 2003)

ps gibt die möglichkeit seine arbeit direkt für das web zu optimieren. Also "Für Web speichern". Dort gibt es eine Fülle an unterschiedlichen Bildformaten und Einstellungen. Das php dir dabei helfen kann ist eigentlich nicht möglich. 

Zeig uns doch einfach ein paar beispiele deiner "effekte". Dann können wir dir sicherlich besser helfen.


----------



## bluemoon (29. April 2003)

Hi Commander Keen,

also die Option war mir bekannt aber ich bin mit den Ergebnissen nicht zufrieden.
Hier evtl. auch mal die Frage wie gross darf den ein komplettes Layout "einer" Seite sein ?

php: hab mal sowas gehört, auf' m server ist die Datei gespeichert User sieht nur das Ergebnis = Grafk , die aber auf dem Server geladen wird und nich in den Cache des Users so oder so ähnlich o.G.

Hab mal die Weboptimierte Version angehängt, kann bei Bedarf aber auch gern das Original anhängen... 
Bei diesem Beispiel ist die Struktur fast komplett flöten gegangen 

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Mythos007 (29. April 2003)

tja - das Problem liegt ganz einfach in der Größe der Struktur ...
kachel den Hintergrund am besten ... aber die original Datei wäre
nicht schlecht damit wir uns das ganze noch besser zu Gemüte führen
können ...

achja - wie groß ist denn deine bisherige Version der Seite ?
(in kb gemessen...)


----------



## bluemoon (29. April 2003)

Hi Mythos007,

also du meinst die Struktur ist einfach zu fein um sie vernünftig Weboptimiert speichern zu können ??

Ja also das original kann/werde ich morgen mal anhängen...

Die HP hat z.Zt. 69,5 kb (nur Grafik !, die gerade mal ~50% bedeckt..).

Achso und was hat es mit dem Kacheln aufsich ??

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Kurini (29. April 2003)

hm wenn du fuers web sachen machst wuerd ich aber auch die web optimierten farben nehmen . Wenn du links auf vorder oder hintergund farb doppeklickst kommt das fenster zum farbe auswählen , dann steht da unten links irgendwa mit webfarben oder so dort nen haken machen und nur die nehmen ! Meine site ist in sach qualität damit besser geworden als mit den normalen farben .


----------



## Mythos007 (29. April 2003)

also 69,5kb würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt groß nennen ...
alleine das tutorials banner oben hat schon 24 kb ...

bin mal auf die originaldatei gespannt ...


----------



## bluemoon (29. April 2003)

Hi Kurini,

das mit dem den Webfarben wäre natürlich ne Option; wobei ich mir nich sicher bin ob das soviel bringt, geht ja hauptsächlich um die Anzahl der Farben oder !?

@mythos007: okay.. 24kb hat der Banner hier, aber ansonsten sind ja nicht mehr soviel Garfiken, eher Tabellen etc., die wohl nicht so viel Speicherplatz brauchen.
Was ist deiner Meinung nach die max Grösse einer Seite in kb ???

Original Auszug erfolgt demnächst...

gruss
bluemoon

das mit dem hochladen hat nicht geklappt... werde s aber noch uppen..


----------



## Kurini (30. April 2003)

Das deine texturen flöte gegangen ist leigt daran das es ein gif bild ist . Solang das bild nicht mit alpha effekt bestueckt ist packs als jpg z.b. rein oder schau ma wie sich die grössen und qualität zu z.b. tga verhält ! Solang du keine 15px x 15px bilder nimmst wuerd ich dir nie zu gif raten .

Also ich hab ne STARTseite nicht die ganze hp gebastelt und die ist schon um die 800 kb oder warns 80 kb  gross (ich schau wenn ich zu hause bin ) und läd sehr schnell  auch mit isdn und 56 k denk ich mal haben nicht mehr soviele  Aber wenn du ne grosse seite machen willst pack vorn nen intro rein und während das intro läuft lässte einfach die Homepgae vorladen . So wrd ich es zumindest machen .


----------



## Mythos007 (30. April 2003)

800 kb für eine Startseite halte ich persönlich für eine
der sieben Todsünden  - seid denn, sie hat wirklich
etwas zu bieten ...


----------



## Tim C. (30. April 2003)

> Solang du keine 15px x 15px bilder nimmst wuerd ich dir nie zu gif raten .



Dem kann ich absolut NICHT zustimmen. Solange dein Bild mit den von GIF maximal unterstützten 256 Farben ok aussieht, sind GIF Bilder bei gleicher Qualität immer kleiner als JPEG's. Das heisst wenn du zum Beispiel eine recht große Grafik hast...gehen wir mal von einem Topbanner aus 800x150 pixel und da ist nur mit 4 grundfarben gearbeitet worden, sowie farbverläufen zwischen diesen 4, dann dürfte eine Optimierung als GIF Datei durchaus erfolgreicher sein als JPEG.



> oder schau ma wie sich die grössen und qualität zu z.b. tga verhält !


Also das nenn ich mal eine - wie drück ich es aus ohne ihn zu verletzen ? - ziemlich dumme Idee. JPEG's OK PNG's machen teilweise auch noch Sinn aber TGA ? Kannste ja gleich BMP's einbiden...zeigt der IE die überhaupt an oder bietet der nicht sofort nen Downloaddialog an ? Also bitte TGA files sind i.d.R. unkomprimiert und deshalb viel zu groß für den Webgebrauch.


----------



## Kurini (30. April 2003)

mich verletzen sgat ja z.b. weil ich ja mit tga etc. nicht geabreitet hab . Mit dem gif haste schon irgendwie recht aber in dem fall bleib ich dabei das gif nicht viel taugt in sachen qualität. lieber nehm ich jpg und schraub da die quali runter sieht dann immernoch bessa aus als mit gif . Da er ja nunmal mehr als 4 farben benutzt wäre gif hier gar nicht angebracht .


----------



## Tim C. (30. April 2003)

Dem kann ich immer noch nicht zustimmen. Gif taugt schon. Denn noch lange nicht jede Webgrafik ist ein Foto. Deine Signatur zum Beispiel dürfte auf 256 Farben kaum einen sichtbaren unterschied zu JPEG aufweisen.


----------



## bluemoon (1. Mai 2003)

Hi all,

hmm das mit dem vorladen wäre ne denkbare Option.

Und hmm 800kb scheint mir aber trotzdem viel .. 

tga sagt mir nix 

Also ich hab scho geschaut welches format beste Optimierung hergibt;
und naja für Grafiken bittet sich nach meinem Wissendstand gif an, erst bei aufwendigere Grafiken jpeg - auch wenn man das nicht pauschalisieren kann. Aber danke für n Tip.
Aber gif war in dem Fall kleiner als das jpeg bei gleicher Qualität ... .

Gibt es den z.Zt. kein Standardwert wie gross ein Site sein soll ??
- zum orientieren.

gruss
bluemoon

die welt ist doch echt ungerecht, einerseits kann man mit PS hammergeile Grafiken machen, aber sie nur schwer dem onlineuser verfügbar machen ohne extreme Wartzeiten ....


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> *Gibt es den z.Zt. kein Standardwert wie gross ein Site sein soll ??
> - zum orientieren.
> *


Ja, 50kb


----------



## Kurini (1. Mai 2003)

50 kb ? und was soll drauf text mit 4 farben ?! *hm smallb dein start bild alleine ist auch schon 44 kb gross *also ich denk mal der Bluemoon möchte den leuten was bieten denn er macht die hp ja schliesslich mit photoshop und nicht mit MS paint . Wer gute sites sehen will soll auch kurz warten können . Meine hp war wie meine kumpels bestätigten so um die 700-800 kb gross und mit isdn sau schnell geladen . Das war grad mal ne start seite , 50 kb fuer ne ganze homepage find ich lächerlich wenn man sie mit photoshop macht und sie aufwendige grafiken hat . Ich wuerd dir empfehlen erstmal alles ohne gif etc. zu machen bis die HP fertig ist , dann schauste wie gross alles ist uppst es solang es unter 1 mb ist auf nen webspace hoch und lässt es von nem isdn'ler testen und dann wirste sehen ob die grösse ok ist . Wenn sie zu gross ist nimmst du entweder gif oder komprimierst deine jpg oder was du benutzt auf die hälfte und schaust dann . Meiner meinung nach gibt es keine fest gesetzten standard , oder habt ihr ma das Buch : Die 11 gebote der website grössen gesehen ich nicht .


----------



## Tim C. (1. Mai 2003)

1) Kurini, ja das Buch haben wir.
2) Dein Tonfall ist zu tiefst arrogant während
3) deine Ausführungen nicht von allzu viel praktischer Erfahrung strotzen.


> die hp ja schliesslich mit photoshop und nicht mit MS paint


Die Größe der Bilddateien hab absolut überhaupt gar nichts mit dem Programm zu tun, mit dem sie erstellt werden.



> 700-800 kb gross und mit isdn sau schnell geladen


Die handelsübliche ISDN Leitung hat einen Downstream von 64kbit/s = 8kbyte/s. Ergo 100 Sekunden Ladezeit. Schnell find ich das nicht.



> alles ist uppst es solang es unter 1 mb ist


Das ist bei Gott nun wirklich nicht nötig. Wenn man von vorne herein auf eine saubere Weboptimierung achtet brauchen auch grafisch aufwendige Homepages auf der Grafikseite nicht viel mehr als 400kb an Volumen haben. 200kb reichen meist völlig aus. Dabei ist ein etwaiges Top-GFX meistens das größte an der ganzen Geschichte.

In diesem Sinne so klein bleiben wie möglich und auch 50kb sind jetzt mal nur auf der grafischen Seite durchaus zu machen und dann muss die Page noch lange nicht langweilig aussehen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Mai 2003)

kurni, eine seite 50kb, da sind nicht vier andere inbegriffen.
wenn er ein design macht, was im endeffekt bei jedem
laden 40kb kostet, kann er da noch einen halben
roman pro seite rein schreiben, um auf die 50kb
zu kommen.

im endeffekt ist es seine entscheidung, ob er den besuchern
langes laden zumuten will oder nicht.


----------



## bluemoon (1. Mai 2003)

Hi @ll,

also ich möchte, den Gästen schon was bieten aber sie auch nicht zu lange warten lassen.

Und Jungs : PEACE !

Ich denke das mit ISDN-geschwindikeit ist ein Wert an den man sich orientieren kann/soll.

Ich habe mal in so einem Buch gelesen, das die (einzelne Seite) nicht länger als 20 sec. (für ca. 90% +/- *%) laden soll.
Wäre dann bei ISDN, ne Site von ca. 160kb.

Und zum Glück gibt es ja in Photoshop scho (länger) die Option die Ladezeit anzeigen zu lassen 

Eine frage noch zu der letzten Aussage von smallB:
Wenn ich doch wiederholdene Grafiken (Logobanner, nav etc..) benutze muss der Browser sie doch nur einmal laden oder !?

gruss
bluemoon

Ach und evtl. noch ne wichtige (unbeantworte) Frage; sollte ich evtl. besser auf solche feine Strukturen beim HPdesign verzichten ?
Oder einfach nur die Struktur etwas weniger fein strukturieren ???
Und was meint ihr zu den Farben ?? Die Hexadezimal-Farben sind doch auch Webfähig ! Oder wird meine PSbild trotzdem kleiner wenn ich die speziellen Webfarben benutze??


----------



## Lord Brain (1. Mai 2003)

> Wenn ich doch wiederholdene Grafiken (Logobanner, nav etc..) benutze muss der Browser sie doch nur einmal laden oder !?


Ja, der Browser speichert Grafiken im sogenannten "Browser-Cache" ab. Werden schon einmal aufgerufene Daten aus dem Internet erneut abgefragt lädt, der Browser diese aus dem Cache.
(hast bestimmt schon bemerkt, dass Seiten die du mehrmals besuchst schneller laden als beim ersten Besuch)



> Ach und evtl. noch ne wichtige (unbeantworte) Frage; sollte ich evtl. besser auf solche feine Strukturen beim HPdesign verzichten ?


Nö, warum? Mach was dir gefällt.



> Und was meint ihr zu den Farben ?? Die Hexadezimal-Farben sind doch auch Webfähig ! Oder wird meine PSbild trotzdem kleiner wenn ich die speziellen Webfarben benutze??


Dein Bild wird schon kleiner, weil es insgesamt viel weniger Farben enthält, da die Webfarbenpalette relativ wenige farben beinhaltet (256).
Der Vorteil von Webfarben ist jedoch, dass sie überall gleich angezeigt werden auch auf Computern, die nur 256 Farben darstellen.
(kannst ja mal deine Farbzahl auf "256 Farben" reduzieren und dir'n paar bunte Webseiten angucken...sieht nicht sehr schön aus)


----------



## bluemoon (3. Mai 2003)

Das mit dem Cache hatte ich scho gehört, war nur etwas verunsichert..

Zum Thema feine Strukturen; hast ja recht im Prinzip kann/ sollte ich machen was ich will, aber einwenig Anwenderfreundlichkeit sollte trotzdem berücksichtigt werden.

Hmm okay werde mal veruschen die 256 zu benutzen; aber wie verhält es sich wenn ich ne Struktur erzeuge, dann erstellt mir das Grafikprogramm ja Mischfarben. Liegen diese Farben dann auch im Bereich der 256 Farben ???

Ach und noch was, habe gelesen monitortechnisch ist eine 96 dpi Auflösung die sinnvolle obere Grenze, aber wiederum für die Webauflösung soll 72 dpi angewendet werden ?? Da frage ich mich wieso dann nicht 96 dpi für s Web u.a. weil die Macuser ja auch noch ne höhere Auflösung geniessen 

gruss
bluemoon


----------

